# Coconut fibre?



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Where will you ever get enough for a tank!?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm just wondering how you would get it to sink? I use a bunch of this material in my garden and it doesn't seem to sink.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Getting enough is not a problem. I have about 20 compressed bricks in the shed. Each one mixed with 6-7 gallons of water make a huge amount of product.


----------



## mll (Nov 23, 2003)

hmm not sure about sinking but in this link it sinks
http://petfish.net/coco.htm
think maybe you must boil it or something.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I really like the look - a dark, loamy, soil like substrate. But does it also behave the same way too; releasing tannins, organics, acids, etc.? I've never heard of it used in planted tanks. Just did a quick google search and it says coconut fiber has high CEC. That's a plus.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It's pretty inert. Not like peat moss. And it would be about the same type of a substrate as peat moss only with slightly longer fibers. 

I see it as nothing more than a mess waiting to happen. Any disturbance at all is going to cause the stuff to go blowing all over the tank.

In the link that was provided they are using it as a spawning substrate in tanks with sponge filters. Killie breeders use peat moss the same way. But I have never seen them put plants in it. Like I said it's going to cause a mess. One could use it instead of peat in setting up a new tank. I have noticed though that the stuff tends to grow mold whereas I have never seen peat moss do so.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

I've read up on it recently for some hydroponics stuff...looks like it takes about 3 years to decompose.


----------



## mll (Nov 23, 2003)

ahh, forget the coconut idea. Is there any cheap substrate to use?
Flourite cost so much here in Canada($30)


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Do they have PetsMart in Canada? With varing degrees of success, people have been getting them to pricematch ads. It is in their policy to do so. I was able to grab two bags for $16 total. Go to www.bigalsonline.com and print the fluorite page. Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## mll (Nov 23, 2003)

anyone ever tried peat moss as a substrate?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

As a substrate additive sure. As a substrate no. First off it's going to seriously mess with your water chemistry. Second it's going to be messy as sin. Third how will you hold plants down in it?

If you need an inexpensive substrate just use coarse sand with a thin layer of peat moss and some laterite under it.

The idea of a substrate is not just to cover the bottom of the tank. It's for holding down plants and giving their roots somewhere to grow. And in a planted tank holding and releasing nutrients.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

If you really want to go cheap, and can't do the Petsmart flourite suggestion, go with play sand. Usually cost under $5 for 50#. A substrate additive like laterite would be good, and peat if you so choose. As Rex said peat is not a substrate, it's an additive.


----------



## mll (Nov 23, 2003)

peat first layer then sand? or mix them around?


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

Layered. The peat needs to be fully covered by a sand/gravel layer or it'll be a big mess in the water.


----------

